# I Herd U Liek Mudkipz



## RoseHexwit (Jun 12, 2010)

Hello, forum-goers. For the past few weeks I have been preparing a webcomic for release on the Interwebs. It's called "The Secret Life of PokÃ©mon Breeders," so I'm sure you can guess in which universe it is set. :3

It follows the life and times of a teenage Border Collie named Lily, who intends to one day breed her very own PokÃ©mon. Meanwhile, an evil organization is attempting to create super-powerful beings and get very, very rich...

The first two pages are posted on my webcomic's deviantART account. Click here for the link.

Enjoy! <3


----------

